
No alcohol safe to drink, global study confirms - jonkratz
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-45283401
======
melcor
> "Given the pleasure presumably associated with moderate drinking, claiming
> there is no 'safe' level does not seem an argument for abstention," he said.

> "There is no safe level of driving, but the government does not recommend
> that people avoid driving."

> "Come to think of it, there is no safe level of living, but nobody would
> recommend abstention."

Sounds like a smart man. Just because it isn't safe doesn't mean you shouldn't
do it. Just do it with caution.

